# Cresting/painting arrows



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have not crested an arrow in a long time, since i shot aluminums. So as far as carbons i dont know but with aluminums when you had to replace feathers/fletches i usually had to re do the cresting. The coatings so thin that it usually came with the feather. Carbon may be different but i doutb it. As far as painting a whole arrow i doubt it would last and would wear off shooting into targets, it would also more than likely make ther arrow really heavy and as you mentioned might change the flight of the arrow.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Use a wrap where the feathers go and leave a small gap between the Wrap and the cresting area. Then when you need to remove the wrap to re-fletch you can leave the cresting intact.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

yes.


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok bit of a snotty answer.
hear is what you can do to keep the crest and still remove the fletch.
finish of your cresting with a coat of lacquer.
then fletch your arrows using bohenings fletching tape (double sided).
the ape can move a little though so to get around this take some silk thread and bind the arrow to shaft with it.
couple of wraps around the shaft just in front of the feathers. then going through the feathers as you move up the shaft finaly
a few wraps at the back.
if i get time i will post some pics as my description is as clear as mud.
however works great looks fantastic, and when/if you need to refletch 
just pop them over a steaming pot after removing the binding silk thread and they will peel off nice and easy.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

reckless said:


> Ok bit of a snotty answer.
> hear is what you can do to keep the crest and still remove the fletch.
> finish of your cresting with a coat of lacquer.
> then fletch your arrows using bohenings fletching tape (double sided).
> ...


Would like to see pics of that myself. I have seen pics of feathered arrows wrapped with thread along the fletching and wondered what that was for. Now I know thanks.


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow thanks for the input. I too would like to see what that looks like. I'm gonna get a cresting jig this week and give it a shot. I think cresting looks better then the wraps I use now. I'll let you guys know how I make out.


----------



## Tcreiglow (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are to the point where you are cresting your own arrows, I assume you are putting a little time and money into your production. A way around needing to thread through your fletching would be to use a lacquer that is compatible with the Bohning fletching tape. The Gasket Lacquer and dipping system works amazingly. If you haven't already, I strongly recommend you look into it. Also, It helps to put small beads of glue on both ends of the feather after you have mounted them to the arrow with the fletching tape. But touching back on your original concern about de-fletching removing your cresting - one or two coats of Gasket Lacquer over your paint will keep your cresting perfectly protected for the foreseeable future.

Tim C.


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

I started to build a cresting jig today but I'm having a little issue finding a way to attach the arrow to the motor. That being said I'm think in going to suck it up and just order the bohning kit with the jig dip tube lacquer paint and brushes. It comes with a DVD on how to also. Price isn't too bad either.


----------



## cappy123321 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use a small piece of rubber fuel line on my crester. It slips over the motor shaft and my arrow slips inside the hose.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd like to see some of your guy's pictures of cresting jigs...I have a variable speed dental motor & was thinking of making my own.
Do you supose the dental motor will work?


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Using a black arrow, the cresting would be a great help in finding arrows as well as seeing blood from my stand.

I think I may do just the white paint and clear lacquer spray-bomb deal.....before I get too "detailed", and see how it works out.


Nice thread BTW  thanks.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I am biased on cresters* but don't waste your money on the chuck driven version that is common. If you get serious about making qaulity arrows you will soon grow frustrated with the quality of your lines. The cost difference between a shaft driven model (any brand) and crester mentioned is minimal for difference in arrow quality.

Regarding the OP. It is very difficult to remove a feather without messing up the cresting and crown. It can be done, but it takes a little patience.

The Dremel will work but keep it slow, or you'll spray paint all over.

Skunkworks, I use a white crown on all my hunting arrows. Makes determing a hit very easy from the stand.


















*I manufacture and sell Spinrite Cresters


----------



## DWBlue (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a pic of a crester I made with a sewing machine motor...I just put it together to see if I really wanted to get into cresting my arrows and I found that I really enjoy doing them. I also found that it is a pain in the azz to get the arrow to spin true enough to get clean lines. I'm definitely going to be ordering one of the Spinrite Cresters as soon as hunting season is over here. I'm planning to do alot of my arrows during the winter months and have been thinking about using some different techniques painting them with the airbrush before cresting...










this is some ACC 3-39's that I recently done....


----------



## Tcreiglow (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha loving the dimmer switch speed control. Not a bad first build!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

DW.... nice build....great looking arrows :cheers:


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

X2 those a some sharp looking arrows DW. Would love to see some more pics if you have any.
Also where do you folks get the ideas for the cresting such as color and pattern. I know that people have been cresting arrows for a very long time but are there any web sites or books out there that have pics of a bunch of different styles? I don't want to rip off anyones ideas but some ideas on where to start would be great.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

On the LW there is always an "arrows of 20xx" thread. There are some awesome arrows in those threads.

Generally, I just wing it on the first arrow and then duplicate it on the remaining arrows. Even if I have a template, I end up adding a line or making one thicker for some reason so I have to change the template for the rest of the set anyhow.


----------



## spothogg (Dec 10, 2003)

I have done alot arrows and the air brush works great for doing fades. Here is a few i have done


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Spothogg....they look great....and being in Mayland and a Ravens fan.... I have to say thats too much balck and yellow :mg: LMAO


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

dan in mi said:


> Skunkworks, I use a white crown on all my hunting arrows. Makes determing a hit very easy from the stand.


Thats what I looking at....cool, thanks.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Those look awesome man great job!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

some great looking arrows in this thread - nice job guys. I have been cheating and using wraps, but you guys inspire me


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's my first attempt at cresting multiple arrows.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! Some really great looking arrows guys. You all have some serious talent.


----------

